# your main speedcube



## Michael_Wee (Oct 7, 2008)

Your main speedcube that you use for speedcubing


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah what about it.......
Search button searches


----------



## TimMc (Oct 7, 2008)

I've one too. There's no other like it, so there's no point in me saying what it is. 

Tim.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 7, 2008)

Type A core (new) with old Type A springs. Type E washers and centers. Type F corners and Type C edges. Oh! and I lube it with a 22:7 ratio of WD-41 to Crisco Puritan Canola Oil with Omega-3 DHA. And I mix in some ABS dust from a 25th Anniversary Cube. Good stuff.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Type A core (new) with old Type A springs. Type E washers and centers. Type F corners and Type C edges. Oh! and I lube it with a 22:7 ratio of WD-41 to Crisco Puritan Canola Oil with Omega-3 DHA. And I mix in some ABS dust from a 25th Anniversary Cube. Good stuff.



You use WD-41.... what the differance from wd-40?
I like the F corners


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 7, 2008)

i use a white edison 3x3


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 7, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Type A core (new) with old Type A springs. Type E washers and centers. Type F corners and Type C edges. Oh! and I lube it with a 22:7 ratio of WD-41 to Crisco Puritan Canola Oil with Omega-3 DHA. And I mix in some ABS dust from a 25th Anniversary Cube. Good stuff.
> ...


Its like WD-40, except...well, one more. Its...more "WD."
Kinda like amps that go to eleven, you know?


----------



## Ton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I have one , it has 6 sides , and is stickered with 9 stickers on each face. I use White , Yellow , Red Orange , Blue Green, BOY collor scheme. It is nice.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 7, 2008)

I have several speedcubes I use for speedcubing, of various sizes. I even have a speeddodecahedron and a speedtetrahedron.


----------



## toast (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine only has 5 sides...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

toast said:


> Mine only has 5 sides...



We must be brothers


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 7, 2008)

Core: Old Type A
Screws: Type C
Springs: new D
Washers: stacked E and B
Centers: 2006 Rubiks DIY
Edges: A3, half with caps, half without.
Corners: F
all cubies are black.
Stickers: Black across from bright yellow, bright green across from bright orange, dark red across from pastel blue.
lube: a secret mixture of whale oil and children's tears.


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> Your main speedcube that you use for speedcubing



what about it?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 8, 2008)

black type (a), nothing special


----------



## Laurentius (Oct 8, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> lube: a secret mixture of whale oil and children's tears.



LOL! What the hell is wrong with you guys? :S

It's so much easier to just use silicon spray....!!!!! But you guys have to use children's tears to get good times

WOW YOU GUYS ARE ADDICTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah, yeah, vault is much more hardcore than me. I just use my special blend of crisco (gotta be the right kind though), WD-41, and ABS dust. I don't have the time to really get serious about my lube.

EDIT: Slightly innappropriate. But, Astroglide is water-based, has anyone tried that for cube lube?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 8, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Core: Old Type A
> Screws: Type C
> Springs: new D
> Washers: stacked E and B
> ...



Nice cube!

I'm planning to use
Screws: Type C
Springs: Rubik's storebought, I will break one and dig out just the springs for it.
Washers: A
Centers: A
Edges: Rubik's storebought
Corners: B
all cubies are black.
Stickers: Black across from Dark Blue, Dark Yellow across from White, bright Orange across blood red, colored by real blood from freshmans at my high school.
lube: Mustard gas, graphite, WD-42 and antibacterial soap.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 8, 2008)

WD-*42*?!?!?! OMFG GIMME PLOX


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Slightly innappropriate. But, Astroglide is water-based, has anyone tried that for cube lube?



Yes...and for other reasons beside that


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 8, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly innappropriate. But, Astroglide is water-based, has anyone tried that for *cube* lube?
> ...



Hehe. How'd it work (ON YOUR CUBE) ? That's a serious question, actually. Probably too messy, yeah?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



It got sticky after a while and sluggish. Not really worthwhile for CUBING reasons.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's what I would've guessed. Worth a shot though since at least it has zero petroleum.


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm i use an Old type A (all of it is old type a) and heavy duty CRC as ma lube. Works well for me.


----------



## crabs!!! (Oct 8, 2008)

Storebought thats been sanded and will soon turn it into a spring-screw structured cube.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 8, 2008)

Storeboughts have springs.


----------



## crabs!!! (Oct 8, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Storeboughts have springs.



spring-screw I'll edit it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 8, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Core: Old Type A
> Screws: Type C
> Springs: new D
> Washers: stacked E and B
> ...



A little too specific, but awesome all the same.

Mine is a regular type A from PuzzleProz, nutin special.
For OH I use an old type A from C4Y with Rubik's corners. (I use this for 2H sometimes though. Slow solving )


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 8, 2008)

You must have missed the sarcasm 
I mean, its not like we've had this thread before.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine is:
Type a core
Type b screws
Type d washers (maybe there aren't any.)
type d springs
type f centers
type c center caps
type e edges
type z corners
type y corner caps.
Cubesmith bright vinyl stickers set.
All lubed with a 10:4:3 ratio of silicone release agent, Skippy Peanut butter(chunky), and WD-43, applied delicately with a fine paintbrush.
The cube cuts corners well, and it never pops or locks up!
Super smooth!!!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2008)

enough of this already...lol.


----------



## Faz (Oct 8, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Mine is:
> Type a core
> Type b screws
> Type d washers (maybe there aren't any.)
> ...



i can beat that.

Ok 

core: type a, and use a razorblade to shave off the imperfections.
type c screws
type e springs
type d small washers and type f large ones, remember large then small on half of the centers and the other way round for the other 3.
type d centers with the screw at a 93 degree angle
Type abcdef center caps, one on each side.
type a third model edges without caps.
Type b corners

Sanded with high quality sandpaper imported from france.

Lubed with the purest of waters mixed in a 2:1 ratio with the sweat of god.
Needs to be broken in with excactly 183 turns.



Your go whoever! Beat that!


----------



## pcharles93 (Oct 8, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> ImNOTnoob said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is:
> ...



I have a cube with:
Type A core
3 Type C corners
1 Type E corner
4 Type D corner
3 Type F edges
6 Type B Edges
3 Storebought Edges
4 Type D screws
1 old Type D screw
1 Type E screw
5 big washers from a Rubiks.com DIY
1 D type big washer
NO little washers whatsoever
Type C centers
Lubed with a pi:e ratio of dihydrogen monoxide and WD-*39*


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a better recipe. And simpler too.

Lend it to Frank Morris for one second.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

won't WD-39 corrode ur cube?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 8, 2008)

Overall, the BEST lube is skippy peanut butter (chunky), Chocolate melted on a stove which is exactly 59.3 degree celsius, and a drop of spring water from the highest peak of the Alps all mixed together in a ratio of 5246:2341:2452.
Must be exact hor... otherwise you will NOT get a smooth cube.

pcharles93, I will try out your hybrid! Where can you buy dehydrogen monoxide and Wd-39? Searched google but to no avail.

Edit: I tried it, I realized if you change one of the A corners to type Y, and some of the springs to type S, you will get an even better cube!!!! Try it!!!


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol gotta love the sarcasm here. Mine is a month-old rubiks DIY. Its great. I think its a little loose. Because it pops way to easily.
Edit: Okay it was a little loose. Now it's perfect  turns super fast, doesnt pop (yet). I also glued the center cappies on, now I can actually solve my cube without center caps flying all over. Love your cube, and it loves you back


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2008)

i use my psychic powers to create a cube out of pure energy. then i solve it in about a yattosecond. 
my physical cube is made from cream (for smooth turns), diamonds (hard pieces turn quickly) and oxygen (nice and light)... with C type edges.


i also have a type A II with an old A core that im fond of.


----------



## d_sprink (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got a few.
A studio cube from a garage sale, some silicone, and its good to go.
A Rubik's Anniversary (my main), with some lube. It feels really 'dry' but I like it a lot.
A crappy, cheap, stiff cube on which I used a razor blade and sandpaper to perfect the shapes of the pieces. And it still locks up. The core is amazing, though...

Notice that the less modification used, the more efficient the cube is. I've also found that organic peanut butter works better than skippy


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 12, 2008)

I use a storebought that has parts from 2 different storeboughts. Insane combo, eh?


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 12, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Overall, the BEST lube is skippy peanut butter (chunky), Chocolate melted on a stove which is exactly 59.3 degree celsius, and a drop of spring water from the highest peak of the Alps all mixed together in a ratio of 5246:2341:2452.
> Must be exact hor... otherwise you will NOT get a smooth cube.
> it!!!


Yup, I tried it..very smooth, but the thing is I ate up the cube after a few solves, very delicious too!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lulz.

How I wish there was an online shop that's completely dedicated to making insanely good speedcubes? It might seem like a dumb idea but.. wouldn't it be nice to have a perfect/near-perfect cube without any work? ;D


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 13, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> How I wish there was an online shop that's completely dedicated to making insanely good speedcubes? It might seem like a dumb idea but.. wouldn't it be nice to have a perfect/near-perfect cube without any work? ;D



Do you really think it makes such a big difference? Handle your cubes with love and they will love you back. No store could ever sell love, amirite?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 13, 2008)

I just changed my main speedcube again, LOL. Now I use type C core/screw/spring/center with storebought cubies.
It really doesn't make much of difference in your time actually, but I just like the feel of this cube.


----------



## Odin (Oct 13, 2008)

My cube is a pure (A) new type black but its lubed with chuck norris's sweat, so its the best cube ever


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine's lubed with Frank Morris's sweat.


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm using a Rubik's DIY. It is by far the best speedcube I've ever had.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> ... No store could ever sell love, amirite?



I know at least a couple of hundred type of stores/websites/agencies/girls that disagree with that


----------



## Zava (Oct 15, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> ImNOTnoob said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is:
> ...



what if I don't believe in god, your recipe then won't exist/work for me?
btw why 183? just because that is my favourite number


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't mix and match cubes. Just a plain white A type DIY. Got it last christmas and it pops waywaywayway... way too much.


----------



## aLp1ne (Oct 16, 2008)

Right now i have a Green DIY type (a) lubed with CRC of course... 

Its awesome but really noisy ...

My other cube i use sometimes is a store bought cube i've had for 2 years; it was my first cube. i sanded it, gave it new stickers and it's lubed with the same vaseline from 2 years ago . It is the smoothest thing you've ever felt, and it's super quiet. anyway i dont use it much cause the black confuses me since i've been using green for a while now.




But yeah...


----------

